
Show HN: MeloCraft – Pitch detection in real-time - robhack
http://melocraft.net/
======
robhack
Hello, I made this tool when I started learning the violin and wanted to
correct my pitch despite not having a musical ear. I figured it might be
useful to other people (:

~~~
adam-a
Hi, nice tool. I just gave it a go and it seems reasonably accurate. I've
recently been developing something similar - I'm detecting singing pitch for
use in a game. I wonder did you use any particular method for detecting the
pitch?

~~~
robhack
It's FFT-based. Then I do some basic computation to try and guess the « best »
peak, taking the harmonics into account. Still need lots of work and I suck at
math.

------
an_ko
Asking me to subscribe to get a download link, with the only way to avoid it
being a link that doesn't look like a link seems evil to me. Please
reconsider.

~~~
brudgers
There is a link to display the download links in small text under the
subscribe.

Calling a signup 'evil' is a bit over the top. People who don't spend their
days on the web are less familiar with the less obvious ways of gleaning user
data...e.g. current Google or Facebook logins, third party trackers, etc.

~~~
pconner
> Calling a signup 'evil' is a bit over the top.

On HackerNews, the word "evil" might as well mean "kind of annoying." Use
Mailinator or a similar throwaway email service if you don't want to sign up.

------
nacs
Crashes instantly on start (on Windows):

    
    
      Fault Module Name:	Qt5Gui.dll
      Exception Code:	c0000005
      Exception Offset:	00044856

~~~
robhack
That's odd, can I ask what version of Windows you're running? How much RAM you
got?

I only tested it on Win7 and had a friend test it on Win8 and Win10.

~~~
nacs
Windows 8.1, 16GB RAM

------
josh-wrale
Looks like it would be good for setting intonation on a guitar or similarly
stringed instrument. Cool!

------
rasz_pl
so its like
[http://sdr.osmocom.org/trac/wiki/fosphor](http://sdr.osmocom.org/trac/wiki/fosphor)
but limited to audio?

~~~
pdkl95
While it hasn't been updated in a while (get ready for OSS and JACK support
_only_ (use jack)) and the website has a few missing images, it's hard to beat
baudline for frequency analysis.

[http://www.baudline.com/what_is_baudline.html](http://www.baudline.com/what_is_baudline.html)

~~~
robhack
I’m on Windows so I can’t test this one, but seeing from the screenshots, it
does not seem to be aimed at musical notes and musicians.

I don't aim to be the best at frequency analysis. My goal is to help beginner
musicians to get more confidence about their pitch accuracy.

